# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  how much does a tan cost avarage at a shop?

## tryingtogain

how much would a tan cost approx at a shop lets say a 7 minute tan or your first tan i mean how much money would it cost

----------


## monstercojones

i think $8-$15 per session. I know by me my gf paid $40 for 6 sessions.

----------


## palme

7 minute? I do 30mins for $2.5

----------


## peam

Some places you buy minutes to tan... other places you actually by tans and usually they're only up to 20 minutes long. I got mine 25 tans for $40... but I just go to some gym not an actual tanning place. I don't have a membership to the gym either. Tanning places around here are usually $7 bucks a tan. Sometimes up to 14 minutes is only half a tan so you get twice as many if you only go for 14... anyways... that's just in Oregon. So I don't know if that'll help

----------


## KeyMastur

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *7 minute? I do 30mins for $2.5*


30 min in a tanning bed ??? no offense to you, but those beds must suck. 15 min max (or even 12) are way better. hell, you could lay outside for 30 minutes and get the same tan.

----------


## palme

Dont know key, maybe you have better beds over there? It´s always 30 mins over here.
Might be some wierd regulation to how strong the UV is allowed to be? We have wierd rules.

----------


## tryingtogain

well this would be my first tan and want it to last for awhile

----------


## KeyMastur

Are you just gonna go 1 time ????

----------


## painintheazz

Mine is 20dollars for the month and each visit is 5dollars. It is pretty expensive but I can only go 7mins at a time and people actually comment on how dark I am now.

Pain

----------


## Pumped109

Usually one month is about $25-30 bucks.

----------


## justme

where the wife and I go it's 100 minutes for 30 bucks

----------


## Wake Chick

35 unlimited monthly

----------


## my7169

where i go it a is $5 a session(30 minutes) or they have packages ranging from $45 - and up.

----------


## durbin22

40.00 unlimited in a 15 minute max bed.

----------


## BostonBobby

Jesus your guys places are crazy cheap I need to go out there.. A month at my tanning place is 65.. They got unbelieveable beds though.. Make in the beds is 12 and booths is 10... shit is niiiiiice

----------


## Aguro

60$ for something like 300 min. I take uselly 12 min but last week they changed the neon and i got out of the machine after 7 min i had red spot covering my body. So the strenght of the machine depend on many many thing.

----------


## Cali

I just paid $30 for 300 minutes. There are places that have unlimited for around $45/month.

----------


## Pheedno

$25 unlimited. $10 more for superbeds

----------

